# FMT mortise and tenon jig



## DionBillard (Jun 16, 2012)

Hy gang, new to the forum, and first post.

Anyone out there that owns the FMT mortise and tenon jig? I am thinking of getting or building one but would like some feedback from actual user before I consider dropping that kind of cash. I thought about trying to build one and still might go that route... Thanks gang!

Dion


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I've looked at the videos. It seems like a fantastic jig at a very fantastic price.

I just couldn't justify the price.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I have one, and admit it's a bit of a luxury. Mine is the original one (aluminum) and I bought it second hand and got it quite a bit less than a new one. That said, in use it's a fantastic jig. It's also much easier to use than I though it would be...as long as you keep the faces of your workpieces organized. Some guys dedicate a router to the jig, then someone suggested that just dedicate a plunge base to it, that was the route I took. I swap the motor in when I use the jig. If you will be doing a lot of integral M&T joints this would be the way to do it. But building your own and using it for a while may give you some insight on whether you want to purchase the Leigh jig.....and your shop one might do so well you wouldn't need to.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I have one. Nothing but big:thumbsup:'s from me. Love it. But, do you need it? Nope, not at all. There are many ways to do [email protected]'s.


----------



## DionBillard (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks guys,

I think i will try to build one. Not sure i can justify the price tag for the amount i will use it. I will keep you posted to the success, or failure... Thanks again.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't have one, but if I had to go that direction it would be a Festool Domino.


----------



## SLAC_Engineer (Feb 23, 2012)

I have one and love it. I think the best thing about it is the learning curve. I also have their dovetail jig and it seems like I have to re-learn it every time I use the machine. With the FMT, it's intuitive and you can be making joints in under an hour. 

The domino is another nice option but I think this puts you in the same price point as the FMT. 

If you already have a router all you need is a guide fence to do the mortises. The tenons can be done on a router table, band saw, or table saw. I assume one would already have At least one of these tools. 

Über cheap method is just doing them by hand. Handsaw, chisel, shoulder plane, forstner bit ( for roughing the mortise)


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

DionBillard said:


> Hy gang, new to the forum, and first post.
> 
> Anyone out there that owns the FMT mortise and tenon jig? I am thinking of getting or building one but would like some feedback from actual user before I consider dropping that kind of cash. I thought about trying to build one and still might go that route... Thanks gang!
> 
> Dion


Consider a Woodrat instead. 

The Woodrat does as good of job on mortise and tennon for about the same money. Plus it does a lot more. And is probably the most versatile machine you can buy. They have some good videos on youtube.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

DionBillard said:


> Hy gang, new to the forum, and first post.
> 
> Anyone out there that owns the FMT mortise and tenon jig? I am thinking of getting or building one but would like some feedback from actual user before I consider dropping that kind of cash. I thought about trying to build one and still might go that route... Thanks gang!
> 
> Dion


WoodRat, a much more flexible machine. Does everything all the Leigh jigs do, and a lot more.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

leigh fmt jig is one of the best jig in this catagory.i have one the cheap one from steel but it has some limitation as you can't make tenon more than 55mm long and again if you have to make tenon in more than 5 feet work piece have to climb on second floor and hang your work piece down and same with woodrat.
if you have enough woodworking skill than you should make pantorouter which has more capability.it can make even dovetail,finger joint and ofcourse mortise and tenon as well.i have make one from steel and it's really working fine.now i m working on different template and next month i will post some video.


----------

